# old unopened whisky



## pinkshovel (Oct 4, 2009)

Well..I got deeper into Dad's closet and found more than pretty little empty whisky decanters.  Actually I did find 4 more decanters with labels and some whisky left in them.  But I also found some bottles Full and unopened.  While looking up the pretty decanters on ebay to compare, I saw sells for FULL bottles.  I read (or thought I read) that alcohol can't be sold on ebay.  Anyone know how that's done?  I'd sure like to sell these bottles.  We don't drink it...I like wine, Hubby drinks beer (when we drink). I didn't even think the sell of alcohol was legal unless ya paid state taxes on it.  Thought it had to come from someplace with the license to sell it.  Anyone know anything?  Also found Bottle(s) of peach,blackberry,and apricot brandy.  OMG...also some Mexican EVERCLEAR..opened (need some paint removed)?  Most of it looks like it was bought in Mexico.  Mom and Dad were snowbirds and went to the Texas Valley every winter and one of the Laredo's was about 15 minutes from where they stayed.  There are some pretty neat Jim Beams bottles.
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 5, 2009)

When you go to the postings of the full bottles on eBay - each one says - "Disclaimer" - do a copy/paste...it's to the affect of you are only selling the bottle as a collectible item - not the contents...

 Some of those old "full" whiskey's are very sought after...

 Here's a web site you can check out for the full bottles...
www.bourbonenthusiast.com

 Cheers!


----------



## pinkshovel (Oct 5, 2009)

Well....that's what happens when I do a search for something late in the evening when my little brain is already tired from doing Much research on other things I'm finding around here! duh [] I _did not_ see that last night. Sincere apologies for wasting forum space.  
 After reading the disclaimers I have to think that some of those 'collectible' bottles are just going by year.  One of the rules is that it is no longer available in a retail outlet...so I guess even that 2007 bottle I saw would not still be sold in 2009.? I don't know anything about whisky, or how long a store would keep bottles of it around if it didn't sell. sigh. Still another something I'll have to research.
 Thank you so much for the web link. I very much appreciate the time you took to do that for me. Have a wonderful day Tinna!

 Jane...also a grammy to 2  beautiful boys []...they grow up so fast.


----------



## pinkshovel (Oct 5, 2009)

Hay Tinna
 While I have a gal's attention...do you burn many candles? And if so whenever you might get a chance, will you look at the bottom marks of the holder and see if there is a mark that is basically 3 lit candles side by side in an image of a candle holder.? The one I have is square'ish and if it was a candle holder then it would have been one of those with the candle poured in to it. I used it for a votive because it's good thick glass. When most of Oklahoma lost power in the ice storm 2 years ago I used anything I could find that would hold a candle.(2 weeks + w/o power) It's a pretty holder, but I like the mark on the bottom more than the holder...it's really pretty.  So I thought, hay ask another gal, because I do believe we use a lot more candles than the menfolk do.  It's a girl thing. LOL
 Thanks!


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Jane!

 1)  If you sign up on that site I posted you can put a pic and info and they will tell you if it's worth selling - they may want it - or will just tell you to "pop the cork" and drink it!  I researched a bottle of whiskey I have on there before...great group...if you ever want to know about whiskey and history - flavor - etc...that's your group!

 2)  I'd have to see a pic of what you are talking about...I do love candles...but I don't tend to use your "normal" type candle holders...I might recognize it though...you can also go to www.bing.com and click on images...then type in a description...it has a better image search than google and when you scroll over it - auto enlarge - without having to fully click on it (unless you want to)...I'll check back in case you post a pic!

 *** And yes - grandbabies rule!!!  I just wish I got to see mine more - one is in Savannah, Georgia - and one is in Daleville, Alabama!


----------



## coreya (Oct 5, 2009)

*RE: old unopened whiskey*

Quite a few years ago (around 1970) my father inlaw got an old bottle of rum, it had a paste on label and was probably from the prohibition years based on the bottle itself so around 1930's. in 1991 it still was fine and still sealed but we knew where the term rotgut came from as it was a very harsh rum, still drinkable mind you but not like todays refined products. I still have 1/2 a bottle of it for disinfection.


----------



## pinkshovel (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Tinna
 Here's a pic of the mark and the holder.  I don't usually use 'normal' holders either, but when the power went down, I used whatever was left in the stores to use.  Thing is, I think this one was already here in Mom & Dad's house, cause I don't buy the poured into the holder kind like this would have been.  This is strange because the dimples are on the inside...makes it tough to get the wax out.  It's really heavy.  I've really gotten in to _the_ _looking at the mark_ on the bottom of *a*nything glass these days...LOL and I found this one interesting.  I tried to google to see if maybe this is what candle makers do these days to 'show' it's a candle holder..suitable for a candle,etc, but I didn't find anything there.  Thanks so much again for your time.  Someday I'll figure out how to shoot a pic of clear glass. ugh  
 Thanks. My grandbabies aren't babies anymore...11 and 13..oh my! Still love to come visit grammy and grumpy & live 25 minutes from us. (Grumpy isn't grumpy)


----------



## pinkshovel (Oct 5, 2009)

*RE: old unopened whiskey*

Disinfection....that's what I think that opened bottle of Mexican Everclear would be good for...or removing paint.[]
 Thanks coreya!


----------



## pinkshovel (Oct 5, 2009)

Tinna
 Speaking of not normal candle holders....I went to Bing and was looking around.  A place called _Antiques R Us_ has the neatest candle holder.  It's a red Christmas tree with the branches frosted like snow.  It's 1 sided and uses a votive to light up the tree. It's called Mikasa Winter Dreams Red Votive.  You gotta go look at it. 

 Jane


----------



## coreya (Oct 5, 2009)

Some of the jim beam bottles are worth $, and mexican everclear is toxic 190 proof and very flamable so be extra careful with it. anything unopened should still be good and even if it is opened but sealed tight, if the alcohol content is high enough should also be ok.


----------

